# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  تسريحات 2012 من جورجيوس Gorgeous

## دموع الغصون

تسريحات 2012 من جورجيوس Gorgeous
نقدم لكِ اليوم مجموعة مختارة من تسريحات 2012 لبيوتي سنتر جورجيوس Gorgeous Beauty Center الأردني لتتأنقي في سهرتك بمكياج جذاب يزيد من سحر وجاذبيتك .. والآن شاهدي مجموعة تسريحات 2012 من جورجيوس بيوتي سنتر 


تسريحة انيقة للسهرة بالشينيون الخلفي في اسفل الشعر بخصلات الشعر المطوية للداخل مع غرة جانبية

تسريحات شعر , تسريحات 2012 , تسريحات عروس , تسريحات شعر العروس , تسريحات العيد , تسريحات شعر للعروس العصرية , تسريحات 2013 , شعر 2012 , شعر 2013 , اخر التسريحات 

تسريحة ناعمة عبارة عن لف الشعر حول نفسه بشكل مميز وتدليه جانبا مع غرة جانبية بتصميم مميز


شينيون علوي كبير عبر الجدائل الكبيرة التي تحيط به كاملا دون وجود غرة امامية للشعر


شينيون علوي كبير عبر لفائف الشعر الصغيرة التي تحيط به كاملا دون وجود غرة للشعر

تسريحات شعر , تسريحات 2012 , تسريحات عروس , تسريحات شعر العروس , تسريحات العيد , تسريحات شعر للعروس العصرية , تسريحات 2013 , شعر 2012 , شعر 2013 , اخر التسريحات 

تسريحة غريبة بعض الشيء تشبه الكعكة ولكن بحجم كبير وتبرز من الامام في الشعر


تسريحة الشعر المرتفع نصفه وباقي الشعر منسدل بشكل أنيق مع ارتفاع امامي مميز


تسريحة ريترو بالخصائل المموجة على الطريقة الكلاسيكية مع بعض اللمسات العصرية

تسريحات شعر , تسريحات 2012 , تسريحات عروس , تسريحات شعر العروس , تسريحات العيد , تسريحات شعر للعروس العصرية , تسريحات 2013 , شعر 2012 , شعر 2013 , اخر التسريحات

----------


## (dodo)

كتير حلو وعجبتني هالتسريحة كتير نعومة 
يسلمو دموع

----------


## &روان&

هي التسريحة كتير رايقة وحلوة




  يسلمو دموع على زوئك

----------


## دموع الغصون

العفو ولو مشكورات صبايا

----------

